# error code 1



## geomonroe (Oct 24, 2012)

Anything I try to make install, I get error code 1.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2012)

Posting the last 10 or so lines of output would be helpful.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

Error 1 is just a generic error, it tells us exactly nothing.

How to ask question the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

